# Help: Thick white smoke from my MINI



## FechkaX50 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I've moved your question about your MINI over to the MINI forum. You need to provide more info to get help. What MINI do you have? When did this start happening, any other symptoms, etc.

Tim


----------



## M5 Next (May 15, 2013)

Thick white smoke usually means you're burning coolant. Does it smell like exhaust fumes or is there a different smell to it?


----------

